# Steelhead Tournament



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

It's not too early to plan one, but I would like to see some of our steelhead gods get the ball rolling. Well, how about it? I'll do my part and work on ensuring good weather and stream conditions.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Talk to Golden1, he probably has some tips.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I think his first tip would be....don't do it. Lol


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm, he couldn't deliver on the good weather and stream conditions?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

+1 LoL ,right on phil!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I would love to do one I know last year had probs to no ones fault it is a ton of work to organize liability etc with a cash pot just throwing it out there pick. A weekend ann report see what we get on an honest report list then maybe do one in spring if ur not in the fall for fun ur not in spring. Just throwing in an idea I would just like to get out and meet some fellow steel guys I work for pay don't fish for it although I wish I was good enough to do it for cash just my few pennies worth

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Its got to be on a sunday....too much of a zoo saturday mornings...but I would definitely be down

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Me and my buddies would be in for sure!


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Im already getting out my treble hooks!! Lol


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Its got to be on a sunday....too much of a zoo saturday mornings...but I would definitely be down
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yep + 1 on Sunday as I think about this 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Can we have a preset rain date for this so people can plan?


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

russ9054 said:


> Im already getting out my treble hooks!! Lol


HAHAHA you would Russ..you would... Guys I don't know him I swear!! hahaha jk


----------



## TheRockyRiverKid (Sep 6, 2011)

im in too. specify the rivers you can fish though.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Have you guys found someone to organize this yet? And who will pay the aforementioned insurance? I'm not volunteering for anything, just sayin.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

